
Ask HN: Web-search for kids - misterman0
&lt;pre&gt;
Yo! This is &quot;pitch-night&quot;, right?<p>Ok, either I&#x27;m the greatest lier in the world or this is a great idea.<p>People of ages 12 and 79 and your daughters or sons, are not the same consumer groups and neither are sixty-year old Islandians, so we have a very large world market with one market leader, Google, and this market has many segments, language, culture and age wise and a segment that is the market of Sweden. This is web search for Swedish students.<p>It&#x27;s a small segment of the world market. We don&#x27;t need a lot of money. Instead we want to start with Swedish, English and Nigerian. Here is how we beat the leaders of those segments.<p>We work with open source, cutting-as-hell-edge of course, Very Good UI (TM), and as openly as would possibly make any market sence, which is MIT I think, the &quot;do what the fuck you want&quot; license, because that is our intention with the tech, that our tech should be everyone&#x27;s tech.<p>Once a year we contribute whatever closed source we&#x27;ve been working on, unless we feel that source is what gives us an edge. If we feel we have source code that all of a sudden contributes to positive trends market-wise for us, then that code will not be released openly.<p>If we&#x27;re way ahead, way, way ahead of the market, well, then that code will be our&#x27;s but just for a while. We need our pay-day. We need to stash up. We need to get a little ahead, tech and money wise. Then after a while we&#x27;ll release, whatever code we feel we can entrust you with, because, haha, we have something even better. We&#x27;ll make it so that you never catch up.<p>Will we be evil? Who are you or, can say at this point in time? Not me. I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;m evil. But who knows when a complete shitload of money drops on your ass. A shitload times a shitload. Like him Zuckerberg. Look at him. Turns out, he&#x27;s evil as shit!<p>So most likely we&#x27;ll be working fully in the open for a while, code wise. How much does that cost?&lt;&#x2F;pre&gt;
======
ddorian43
Who is we ? Like a cooperative ?

You can contribute & use tantivy(rust) or trinity(c++) or lucene(java).

IMHO, build something with elastic-search that you can show any type of value
(even if small) and then apply for funding.

Or contribute to the libraries above so I can use them to build my own google
<evil-laugh/>.

